# CoDeSys-OPC-Server über Excel



## akira255 (14 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mit einem Moog Steuerung. Programmiert wird diese über MACS mit CoDeSys.
Ein bei der Software enthaltener OPC Server wurde mitinstalliert und funktioniert auch (ich denke der OPC Server ist auch von CoDeSys).

Jetzt meine frage:
Wie kann ich über Excel auf die Daten zugreifen, die mir dieser OPC-Server liefert.
Ich habe mit einem anderen OPC-Client schon Daten auslesen können, aber der Zugriff über Excel ist mir nicht gelungen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MFG


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 März 2007)

Hallo,
wenn es was kosten darf und ganz einfach sein muß: http://www.resolvica.com/download.htm
Ich hatte die Demo bei mir laufen, funzt mit jedem OPC Server den ich hatte, und super einfach.


----------



## zotos (14 März 2007)

Wie war denn Dein Ansatz um OPC in Excel zu verwenden?

Hast Du in vba die opcdaauto.dll eingebunden?
Dich mit dem Server verbunden?
Gruppen erstellt?
Items erstellt?


----------



## akira255 (14 März 2007)

@ lorenz2512:
Also, die Anwendung sollte bestenfalls nichts kosten. Hab die Software resolvica schon getesten ist aber schon sehr teuer.

@ zotos:
Ich habe schon von der Einbingung dieser *.dll etwas gelesen. Habe auch in diesem Form ein Beispiel gefunden. Aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht.
Wenn du weißt, wie das gemacht wird, dann wäre ich über jede Auskunft dankbar


----------

